# Blakkstone Hexx Airdrie Alberta



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

We started gigging locally with covers for now then introducing some originals as we go.
Like us on facebook if you like and support local area bands.

Alex Campbell - Vocals
Kevin Toovey - Drums and Backing Vocals
Craig Squires - Guitar and backing Vocals
Art Dowell - Bass

Gear I'm using is PRS SC245 Ten Top, Jackson USA PC1, Mesa Roadking half stack, BBE-DOD-MXR-Boss effects and Line 6 relay wireless and PRS cables.


Blakkstone Hexx - Saturday Nights All Right for Fighting!.MOV - YouTube

Blakkstone Hexx - Colourful - YouTube


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Just watched Colourful, your playing has **REALLY** matured, good for you!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't do Facebook but I'll definitly look for your next gig in Edmonton. Some very nice guitar sounds and good playing all around.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

thanks guys I appreciate your kind words... made my day!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

khingpynn said:


> Like us on facebook if you like


Done. If you're playing on a Friday or Saturday I'll come hear you.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Hi Kat... thanks very much. we will be playing out in Airdrie for the next little while... then doing stuff in and around calgary. I'll keep you posted and if you can make it out that would be great!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Agreed, that's very tasty guitar work.



keto said:


> Just watched Colourful, your playing has **REALLY** matured, good for you!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Thanks davetcan it's good to know I'm on the right track. 

im looking for suggestions on where to look for gig opportunities in Edmonton and red deer.
Any help is apprecciated


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

If you are in the Airdrie area and like to support local live entertainment come out to Dick's Pub and Grill for a night of great live music.

Opening the bil is Shar Johnson's Acoustic Rock 

Followed by Adam Scotten. Winner of the first Airdrie Idol!

Headliners Blakkstone Hexx will be laying down the red hot rokk and roll!

See you there!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Usually good to give the date when you advertise a gig :rockon2::wave:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

LOL yes for sure... epic fail 

Kat I cannot remember if we are friends on Facebook... if we are pls send me a PM. 

from that night...

[video][video=youtube;I96b2P9Wf2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I96b2P9Wf2c[/video][/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd love to see the vid but it comes back with an error. Is it just me?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Not sure lets try again...

Blakkstone Hexx - Whiskey in the Jar - YouTube


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Yup, that works. I gotta catch you guys live. The sound quality on the vid is pretty low grade but I can tell it would sound great in the room. Besides that, I like the arrangement and the musicianship is right on. I'll keep watching for you in Edmonton (the Starlight Room would be perfect - the best rock venue since the heydays of the Commodore Ballroom in Vancouver).


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words Bluzfish... I'm gonna contact the Starlight Room and see if we can get out to Edmonton.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)




----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

So where are you playing in the pic?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

that one is Dick's Pub in Airdrie... been on the blower with venues from High River to Edmonton... hoping to have a busy fall and winter. Sadly this weekend got cancelled and we could not find a short notice gig. Next one is July 28th... a poker run for a biker club... 150 plus bikers raising hell should be a blast.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Been a while since my last post... man we have been busy... I got some new video taken by someone in attendanceat one of our October gigs... Rocktoberfest.
For all our friends locally here in the Calgary area we are playing Chelsea's Pub in NE Calgary on Friday Nov 23rd... hope to see you there. We have added about one new sets worth of material and have one original we are playing with a couple more coming. We have gotten lots of feedback and have taken it back to our rehearsals and added many new songs that will heighten the party vibe 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1_Lk6r-icU

and from the July 28th biker club gig...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BCwKIAVXHE


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

khingpynn said:


> Chelsea's Pub in NE Calgary on Friday Nov 23rd.


I should be able to make that one. I've been wanting to hear you guys for months but keep ending up with gigs on the same nights. I'm free this weekend though.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Been a while since I posted here in this awesome community... truthfully facebook has become my primary networking and chatting tool... its been working great so far... lol
Some updates...

Blakkstone Hexx Im happy to say still has its original line up...
Alx Campbell - Vocals and Rhythm Guitar
Craig Squires ( me ) - Guitar and backing Vocals
Art Dowell - Bass and Backing Vocals
Kevin Groovey Toovey - Drums and Backing Vocals

In our first year (2012) we played 40 nights.

We are currently booked into June 0f 2014 and have over 20 bookings.

We currently work with 12 venues with more being added as we speak.

We have 4 sets of covers with some originals.

Since we started Ive lost 90 lbs... another 25-30 to go to be at optimal BMI 

Ive changed out some gear...
Im now using EVH 5150III amps exclusively along with both my PRS SC245s plus a USA Peavey Vaulted EVH Wolfgang and a Fender EVH USA Wolfgang Natural Blonde.

I have not played in the second band I was in for a year now... Broken Heroes

I recently pinched hit for a local Airdrie band All Day Sugar. I rehearsed with then four times then went out to help them get their first gig accomplished. For this I took no pay... just wanted to help  It was a lot of fun playing with them and I hope they find a reliable guitarist soon cuz they rokk!

Blakkstone Hexx can be found on facebook, reverbnation, and youtube.

I can be found here and on facebook.

I hope everyone here has a stellar 2014 with good health and happiness.

Cheers
Craig Squires

Blakkstone Hexx Photos



















How I look today...









How I looked before weight loss


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm blown away by how much you guys play. It seems like every single weekend you're somewhere. It's great to see a live band doing so well.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

love your tone...hate your singers feet (in every YT vid) lol


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweet - great sounding band and guitar playing + its great you guys are gigging a lot. Brings back memories of playing in Edmonton back in the 80s. Your singer has the Ronnie Van Zant school of thinking :0)


----------

